
Walmart will soon have robots roaming the aisles in 50 stores - hourislate
http://www.businessinsider.com/walmart-store-robot-program-expands-2017-10?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+typepad%2Falleyinsider%2Fsilicon_alley_insider+%28Silicon+Alley+Insider%29
======
notatoad
The immediate take away i get from this is that it really isn't about taking
over human jobs. humans don't do this job nearly as frequently as the robots
would do it, because in a standard retail environment like wal-mart, it
doesn't really matter all that much if the reported in-stock quantity is
slightly off for an item. that is to say, it matters, but not so much that the
big-box retail environments i've worked in would dedicate more than one full-
time staff to do this. if the robot is working 24hrs, it's doing the hours of
three full-time staff and probably the work of six. That's a huge jump in the
amount of stock checking that's happening at a store.

So i wonder why wal-mart is investing in robots to fill _this_ role, when
there are so many other important jobs that they could automate instead. and
the answer i land on is that the quantity-on-hand _is_ critically important if
you're using the store as a warehouse for a local delivery operation. If
you've advertised something as in-stock for same-day delivery on your website,
and then you let customers in to browse around your warehouse and move things
around, having roaming scanners checking for mis-homed items is suddenly a lot
more important.

~~~
decker
It's probably because stock checking is a simple repetitive task that humans
tend to fail at due to boredom and mental fatigue while robots would accel at
it because of the fact that it's simple, well defined and boring.

~~~
stephengillie
It's traditional to spend 45-180 seconds in the back room, staring at your
phone or talking to a coworker, before returning to the sales floor to tell
the customer that you're sold out. It's like the Hello World of stocking
product.

~~~
mattlondon
In my experience about a 10-15 years ago when I worked in a super-market there
was no "back room" really - it was just a staging-post for getting stuff off
the truck, putting it onto trolleys, then taking it out onto the shop floor to
put on the shelves as quickly as possible.

I dunno if people expect there to be this huge warehouse of stock "out the
back" of every supermarket with loads of shelves holding tins of beans or
loaves of bread or whatever just sitting there. The shop floor _was_ the "back
room"!

I used to just tell folks that what they see is everything we had, so if they
cant see it then we dont have it.

Even with fancy modelling and "just-in-time" delivery stock-outs still happen
- I remember one year working on the last weekend before Christmas. We "sold
out" of turkeys - in reality it was just that people had them in their
trolleys and hadn't checked-out yet so people were stealing them out of other
customer's trolleys when they weren't looking! Happy Xmas! :-)

~~~
empath75
The exception to this is milk and bread. There’s always more bread and milk in
the back.

~~~
kaybe
Or somewhere else. Some stores have the same item at multiple locations which
one may not know.

------
phyzome
> The robots are designed to free up store employees' time so they can use it
> to help customers.

...which is bullshit; Walmart just doesn't want the "robots taking our jobs"
angle here. If they consider the current level at which employees help
customers in the aisles sufficient, then they'll be cutting jobs to match that
level rather than "freeing up" employees to do more of it.

~~~
JSONwebtoken
For the foreseable future, robots and chatbots will be poorer UX than speaking
to a human. Since it's not adding value to their product it's obviously being
done for cost cutting and scale reasons.

~~~
jdietrich
I rarely get useful assistance in large chain stores. Asking "where is the
pesto?" usually gets an answer like "I dunno, somewhere in aisle 7 maybe" with
an indifferent shrug. I'd happily make three attempts at using a clunky voice
interface if I got the answer "Aisle 7, bay 11, shelves 3 and 4. We have 18
different kinds of pesto currently in stock. Would you like me to take you
there?"

It almost seems too obvious to say, but computers have different strengths and
weaknesses to humans.

There are also social factors involved that may be advantageous to machines.
Self-checkout machines offer an objectively worse experience most of the time,
but a lot of shoppers prefer them. Some customers don't want to interact with
a human cashier. Some will be buying embarrassing items and prefer the
apparent anonymity of self-checkout. There's also a subtlety in how the self-
checkout machines are arranged - because there's usually a common queue for
several machines, customers don't feel pressured to finish their transaction
quickly.

Shoppers may prefer being assisted by a robot for a variety of reasons, even
if the robot isn't quite as good as the average human worker.

~~~
improv32
Trader Joe's is excellent about this. I'm not sure if it's explicit policy but
every single time I've asked an employee where something is they dropped what
they were doing, walked over to the exact spot and literally handed me the
item I was looking for. I guess that's only possible in a small store though.

~~~
thenomad
This is absolutely standard in the UK in all the supermarkets I'm aware of. If
a member of staff doesn't know where the item is, they'll go and find someone
who does.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
I've found that too. TBH I just want them to tell me which aisle it is, and
will ask "which aisle are eggs on, please?" or whatever. But they insist on
walking you there and done are seemingly instructed to hand you a product too
(which usually I replace).

Mind you, if they didn't insist on moving everything to increase customer
circulation ...

------
Isamu
> the robots are 50% more efficient than a human doing the same task. They can
> also scan shelves three times more quickly and are a lot more accurate.
> Human employees can only scan shelves about twice a week.

Personally, I want to see up-to-date retail stock mapping (that I can search)

Walmart is testing a robot from Bossa Nova (Pittsburgh and SF)

[http://www.bossanova.com/](http://www.bossanova.com/)

[https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/bossa-nova-
robotics-...](https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/bossa-nova-robotics-
inc/timeline/timeline)

~~~
comboy
Why does it have to be a robot riding around? Couldn't the same thing be done
from a camera on the ceiling?

~~~
markkanof
It would probably mean that the camera would either have to hang down pretty
low in the isles or the isles would need to be super wide so that the camera
could get a good view angle of the entire shelf, including bottom rows. But
sure I suppose they probably could have something that rides around on a track
on the ceiling and raises and lowers to get into position in each isle.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Like Oto (sp?) from Wall-E?

------
baron816
I wonder how many more jobs you would restore by taking away the original
retail robot: the cash register. If you just made employees record all sales
by hand in a ledger, companies like Walmart would have to hire thousands or
millions more people to check out customers. Think of all those beautiful
jobs! That would surely make America great again.

~~~
QuadrupleA
You jest, but I actually wonder sometimes if this type of thing would be
better for society. The dream of automation and technology was always to "let
the machines do the work so we're free to enjoy life and pursue our dreams"
but in a capitalist economy it ends up benefiting the owners of the machines
primarily, like Walmart and Amazon, not necessarily society at large (though
obviously they enable people to buy things cheaper and thus improve quality of
life too, at least if people still have some source of income to afford it).

I'd like to think anybody out of a job can just be smart and entrepreneurial
and create some other new value people are willing to pay for, but I'm not
sure everyone's cut out for that, or how much interest markets have for most
of that kind of stuff. Many more small business fail than succeed. Maybe
keeping some dumb, honest jobs around would help keep the balance.

~~~
douglaswlance
Anyone can own machines. Go buy one. Automate some stuff. Make some money.
Stop being a stick in the mud and get with it.

~~~
jpindar
Doesn't have to be automated, even. Lots of people start out by owning one
snowplow. Or one power washer or one lawn mower.

~~~
Noos
Try opening a landscaping business. You'll see why this fails.

------
eddz
> The robots are designed to free up store employees' time so they can use it
> to help customers.

This is probably the most textbook spin I've ever seen. It's as if their PR
firm didn't even try.

These robots are obviously being deployed to increase margins.

Personally I would have went for the "adding more value" angle, either by
suggesting to the customer that "Your favourite product is more likely to be
on shelves", or positioning these robots as "helpers" to shelf-stackers.

~~~
eric_h
> Personally I would have went for the "adding more value" angle, either by
> suggesting to the customer that "Your favourite product is more likely to be
> on shelves", or positioning these robots as "helpers" to shelf-stackers.

That's exactly the spin the company that makes the robot is using:
[http://www.bossanova.com](http://www.bossanova.com)

------
kristofferR
Judging from the pictures they'll still use paper price labels.

Why? It seems extremely arcane to still use paper price labels in 2017,
especially for stores as big and centrally run as Walmart.

With digital price labels you can update prices centrally across the whole
country within seconds, and it costs basically nothing to implement too, when
the labor cost of manually updating paper price labels are factored in.

~~~
SamuelAdams
>it costs basically nothing to implement too,

Eh. Don't be so sure of this.

Yes, this technology exists. No, it's typically not feasible to implement. The
ROI simply doesn't make sense.

Each store houses about 250,000 unique products. That means you'll need that
many digital price tags. If they're $4 a peice (highly unlikely), thats 1M per
store - and that's only in the new hardware.

You also need to test different environments - will it work in freezers,
coolers, and under heated lamps (150F temperatures)? Do those places have wifi
access?

Then you need to test and update the wireless infrastructure. Adding 250k
devices to a network is not a small task.

Then update whatever software exists to send out price updates. This is
honestly the cheapest part, all things considered. And it can be applied to
the whole chain / store by store, depends on the roll out strategy.

All in all, it's at least 1 million per store. A brand new store costs the
same amount. So you'd also be paying for the opportunity cost of not opening a
new store. So you'd also lose out on the potential revenue of that new store.

There's other factors to consider, but the math never shakes out positively.
There are bigger fish to fry than price tags.

~~~
sigstoat
> Each store houses about 250,000 unique products.

[https://corporate.walmart.com/_news_/news-
archive/2005/01/07...](https://corporate.walmart.com/_news_/news-
archive/2005/01/07/our-retail-divisions)

"Supercenters average 187,000 square feet, employ 350 or more associates on
average and offer 142,000 different items."

> If they're $4 a peice (highly unlikely)

looks like they're maybe $10 per on alibaba, in lowish volumes.

> You also need to test different environments - will it work in freezers,
> coolers, and under heated lamps (150F temperatures)?

they can just go check out any of the many places that already use such tags,
and note that they work fine.

> Do those places have wifi access?

> Adding 250k devices to a network is not a small task.

they use 433MHz ISM, and don't screw around with IP networking. here's an
example device on alibaba

[https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Wireless-digital-
pric...](https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Wireless-digital-price-tags-
lcd-display_60338580763.html)

> There's other factors to consider, but the math never shakes out positively.
> There are bigger fish to fry than price tags.

they're used in hazel's in boulder, co. pretty sure i've seen them used in
some other stores, though names aren't coming to mind at the moment.

------
frgtpsswrdlame
You guys think there will be a backlash to this? Some sort of modern luddite
movement? Whenever I shop I refuse to use the self-checkout, you think that
sort of thing might spread?

~~~
irl_zebra
Why do you refuse to use the self checkout?

~~~
dctoedt
Can't answer for GP, but I use human checkout to provide epsilon demand for
cashiers who need the job. Efficiency isn't everything.

~~~
meddlepal
I used to feel that way about bank tellers (having been a former bank teller a
long time ago...) then I realized I was wasting 20 minutes in line for a
simple deposit that the machine could do in under two minutes without a queue.

~~~
frgtpsswrdlame
Don't you feel a tinge of guilt when you walk in one day and now there's only
two tellers instead of three? Maybe I'm just weird but I was at target
yesterday and there were only three aisles open with lots of people going to
self checkout. I said fuck it and waited in line for a person.

~~~
maxerickson
Do you go down this rabbit hole?

How do you pick between buying wheat and taking it to the miller (preserving
his job) and buying flour from the grocer?

Do you seek out gas stations that still pump gas for you?

Do you worry that buying a fuel efficient vehicle or insulated building can
have a negative impact on people working for energy producers?

~~~
frgtpsswrdlame
>Do you go down this rabbit hole?

What requires me to go all the way down the rabbit hole? Everybody has moral
beliefs that they don't follow to their extremist conclusions. I see people
getting laid off or turnover being allowed to happen - I see that the
replacement job for a cashier gig is sometimes even worse - I do my little
part to make society a little less bad. I also don't feel that pure
individualism is really the way to live so I do sacrifice a bit of a wait in
line and hopefully it helps the girl that checked me out keep that gig for a
little bit longer.

~~~
BigJono
Nobody _wants_ to be a cashier for 8 hours a day though. The only reason we
see losing your job to automation as a negative is because our welfare and
education systems are broken.

All you're really doing is creating more pointless work to treat the symptoms.

~~~
frgtpsswrdlame
>All you're really doing is creating more pointless work to treat the
symptoms.

If pointless work is the best we've got that's fine by me just as long as
someone's getting paid on the other end.

Besides if you're sick and know you won't be cured for quite a while you might
treat the symptoms as well. Treating the symptoms isn't bad as long as we
don't forget to _also_ treat the cause.

------
nunez
> The robots are designed to free up store employees' time so they can use it
> to help customers.

If you’ve ever been to a Walmart at 2am, you know that this isn’t true. A lot
of people will lose jobs over this.

------
UnoriginalGuy
I wonder if these robots will suffer from the "roomba dog mess" problem.
Meaning if a jar of something gets dropped in the aisle, will the robot
happily drive through it and then leave tracks of it throughout the store?

I'd also be interested in learning about the false positives. For example a
product get turned around on the shelf or returned askew does that trigger an
alert? And is that a good or bad thing?

I guess the proof will be in the pudding. If these are still in use two or
three years from now then we know they were a success.

From a personal perspective I'd love these to improve me locate products
within a store. Many stores still fail to tell you which shelf a product is on
on their mobile app, and the few that day don't give you a map of the store
showing you the literal location of it. I'd love to have a "Google Maps"-like
experience with locating an item.

------
timthelion
It seems interesting to me, that computers seem to be taking on managerial
roles and humans are left with manual labor. The robot knows how to tell a
human to fix a problem but doesn't know how to restock the shelves itself.
Similarly, in warehouses, computers tell humans what to do, and the human's
job is basically just to grab things.

In the end, the robot is already higher on the ladder than the humans.

~~~
panopticon
Reminds me of this story:
[http://marshallbrain.com/manna1.htm](http://marshallbrain.com/manna1.htm)

I always thought it was amusing when people said it would replace burger
flippers and the like. Why? They're cheap, and that's relatively
expensive/difficult to automate. The slightly higher paid manager though? Ripe
for automation.

~~~
timthelion
"The girls liked it because Manna didn't hit on them either."

Interesting story. I'll be sure to read it.

------
turc1656
I suspect this has to do with how Walmart has been ramping up there internet
game over the past 1-2 years. They have an API similar to Amazon's for pulling
product info and placing orders (it's still in beta last I checked).

Walmart has already started doing the 2 day delivery thing a while ago for
free (no "prime" needed) for orders above the purchase threshold. They then
started allowing you to order online and pick up in stored (including
groceries).

I think we are going to see Walmart start competing with Amazon even harder.
And here's the thing most people don't even realize - Amazon's main business
unit dealing with retail sales loses a metric shit ton of money. Amazon just
released it's latest quarterly report and somehow people thought it was a good
report. It wasn't. Sure, Cloud services are doing well. But Amazon as an
entire company makes only a 1.3% profit margin. That includes the high margin
cloud business. The actual retail business? It loses 18%!!! That loss is up
from 15% the previous quarter. In 2013 those losses were 2-4%! Amazon is
getting absolutely ravaged in their retail sales business. Walmart, on the
other hand, has margins of about 2.35% and pretty much all they do is retail
business. And let's not forget that Walmart has massive brick and mortar
stores all around the country and they can still turn a profit. Amazon, who
has at this time nearly 0 physical retail spaces (other than a few test/trial
stores) manages to piss away nearly 1 in every 5 dollars it takes in from
their retail unit.

I sincerely think that Walmart is going to figure out a way in the next 5-10
years to utterly decimate Amazon's main line of business.

------
losteverything
Doug Mcmillon said Wal-Mart reached total maximum employment (sry cant find
quote) as in no net increase in associates.

He also points out when a "job goes away." often referring to improved
convenience for the customer. (i.e. pick up towers)

Robots will always be experimented with..

------
forapurpose
I wonder why they settled on putting the cameras in robots that are on the
floor. Why not use cameras attached to the ceiling? If the cameras need to
move to get a good angle, they could move up and down the aisle on tracks or
Walmart could simply install more cameras. If the ceiling is a bad angle, they
could put them on the floor under the shelving, or on top of the shelves, or
in several other places.

None of those solutions need navigation, their presences is more persistent,
and the persistent visual could be used for other purposes: 'Are we out of
produce bags? Check camera 5b.' 'What is on the floor in aisle 8?'

~~~
criddell
The Walmart nearest me moves aisles around periodically. Aisle 8 this week has
halloween costumes, but two weeks from now aisle 8 will be gone and a large
open area will be created for plastic Christmas trees.

------
vinchuco
[https://i.imgur.com/bVSKmXD.png](https://i.imgur.com/bVSKmXD.png)

~~~
CaptSpify
disable javascript and you stop getting those messages

------
goodroot
> The robots are much more efficient than a human at the task of scanning
> store shelves.

Oh, my. This sentence gave me a real chuckle. But, then, I reflected. We're in
for some interesting times. If the heuristic is whether not a robot is "more
efficient" than a human then human's are going to be in short demand.

------
chaoticmass
"The robots are designed to free up store employees' time so they can use it
to help customers."

HA-HA... right.

Any time I ask for help finding something in Wal-mart the person feigns
ignorance. They're not compensated well enough to actually be helpful.

------
anigbrowl
I wonder what their reaction will be when people start attaching stickers to
them

~~~
adventured
Walmart has eyes in the sky covering every part of the consumer area of the
building. I imagine they'll regard it as property vandalism (stickers being
the least of what people will do to them).

~~~
phkahler
Dropping gum in front of their wheels...

------
rapind
But can they do the cheer?

------
Animats
I went to a presentation in SF about three years ago where someone was demoing
an inventory robot like that. Same company?

~~~
iandanforth
Either them or tally
([http://www.simberobotics.com/](http://www.simberobotics.com/))

~~~
Animats
It was Tally. Did they ever ship? The web site has nothing but a promotional
video and press releases.

------
pjy04
These robots are from Bossa Nova Robotics

------
kin
They'll probably be more effective to be honest. Anecdotally, I've encountered
nothing but incompetence when it comes to getting help from Walmart store
employees. When asked where I can find something their response is usually
"somewhere in that area" while pointing broadly.

~~~
billmalarky
There's an old saying, "pay peanuts, get monkeys."

This isn't an attack on Walmart employees. Humans deserve higher compensation
for their complete effort than Walmart is willing to pay. If someone is giving
something their all, they deserve at least a living wage.

------
xexers
Is it just me... or is the movie "Wall-E" one of the premiere sci-fi movies of
our time? This walmart robot could easily be in that movie along with all of
the other little robots doing menial tasks for fat humans.

------
dmix
In the pic it scans all the shelves with camera. Does this mean Walmart has to
change where they place the price/SKU tags, so it can be easily scanned? Or is
OCR+location good enough to determine the products.

------
brianbreslin
This is letting them reduce theft. Shrinkage as its called in industry
parlance is mostly caused by employees. Now you can make sure no inventory is
mishandled. Walmart loses BILLIONS every year from just employee theft.

~~~
gruez
how does scanning aisles reduce employee theft?

------
bipr0
With Amazon chocking the air out of Walmart, i think automation in this sector
is majorly done to improve customers experience. Whatever it is i think its
more of a bold business tactic than simply automation.

------
alexS
Lets start an open robot cooperative where each co adopting robots to replace
human labor donates to high tech or other education. This idea is open source
so take it and run with it :)

------
fra
I'd love to know who makes those critters. Does walmart have a full-fledged
robotics team working on it? Did they acquire someone? Or are they buying them
from someone else?

------
agitator
That's a pretty ugly robot no? Looks like it's built to follow old people
around: "Are you sure you don't want me to check your blood pressure?!"

------
mnw21cam
Yet another web site that thinks I am using an ad blocker.

------
maheshs
I think in coming future, human will revolt again this robot bullshit. Human
probably won't use items which are fully automated or done by robot.

~~~
majewsky
As an intellectual exercise, please define "robot", especially as opposed to
"machine" and "tool".

------
noonespecial
As cheap as cameras are these days, it would almost seem more cost effective
and reliable to just put a camera every few feet on the opposite shelf.

~~~
blt
Sure, but that doesn't help you get closer to a fully automated customer
service bot. Probably this is just an initial step, the simplest thing that
can still be useful, while gathering data and building expertise in the
development team.

------
pbhjpbhj
Does it have the Three Laws in its programming?

------
arnmac
If you have ever worked at walmart before you know they already have walmarts.
Work there long enough and you become like one.

------
PatientTrades
Walmarts are already overcrowded as it is. Adding robots is going to clog the
aisles even more. It could still work I guess

~~~
rocketier
It is implied in the article, yes, but i dont see a reason why these robots
shoudl not operate at closing hours or if it is a 24/7 then at a time when the
number of visitors is lowest, say 3 or 4 am.

~~~
phkahler
Worked on an automatic lawn mower. They wanted to sell them (in part) to golf
courses, where they could do the mowing at night.

------
maxpert
Somebody ask Trump to build a wall and deport these robots! They are taking
our jobs :P

------
Overtonwindow
What will the People of Walmart make of this? Personally, I think store robots
like these don't really help much. A novelty at first, I think the image of
Walmart as a cheapskate on all things human, will give the robot a negative
reputation.

~~~
bamboozled
Some of them will probably be hired to walk around and greet customers, I
noticed that on my last visit to Australia and NZ.

A lot of major chains down there, since implementing self-service checkouts
etc, now just employ people to be friendly and give the brand and store some
kind of face. It was interesting.

Kind of like hiring some warmth and personality for an otherwise cold and
desolate warehouse.

~~~
adventured
Walmart re-instituted its greeter system [1] in part for that reason. They're
using a lot of elderly workers for it. Walmart found that just having greeters
out front reduced their theft numbers meaningfully.

[1] [http://fortune.com/2016/05/04/walmart-brings-back-
greeters-t...](http://fortune.com/2016/05/04/walmart-brings-back-greeters-to-
improve-service-and-fight-theft/)

------
agumonkey
Feels weird watching a Jetsons episode about to land in reality

------
mrfusion
WHy not also let them answer questions from customers?

~~~
grzm
Maybe some future version. Baby steps.

------
Mizza
Serious question - why didn't they make it blue?

~~~
ilaksh
Made by a different company.

------
devon_m
and the race is on to squat on
[https://www.robotsofwalmart.com](https://www.robotsofwalmart.com)

~~~
practicalcat
still available

------
dingo_bat
Why would you raise minimum wage and not expect this? In my opinion, this does
more good than bad. At least it frees up people to do something other than the
deadbeat Walmart job.

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
That is sooner than expected.

------
Flenser
Weird, when I click the artlicle's link:

[http://www.businessinsider.com/walmart-store-robot-
program-e...](http://www.businessinsider.com/walmart-store-robot-program-
expands-2017-10?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+typepad%2Falleyinsider%2Fsilicon_alley_insider+%28Silicon+Alley+Insider%29)

I end up here:

[http://www.businessinsider.com/(null)/(null)/(null)/(null)/(...](http://www.businessinsider.com/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/\(null\)/walmart-
store-robot-program-expands-2017-10&r=US&IR=T?IR=T)

With a page that says "Header overflow"

No kidding!

------
nether
Robot9000

